# East Harbor- Friday



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone fishing East Harbor this Friday? Taking the day off and will be solo. Have done well there this season and hoping to get one more good day on the ice.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Here now on about 5-6”. Water is still a lil stained. A few marks but no takers yet. Seen a few bass on the cam with no interest either.


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Here now on about 5-6”. Water is still a lil stained. A few marks but no takers yet. Seen a few bass on the cam with no interest either.


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Good luck today.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Here now on about 5-6”. Water is still a lil stained. A few marks but no takers yet. Seen a few bass on the cam with no interest either.


How is the edge ice? Still crossing on planks?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Steelhauler said:


> How is the edge ice? Still crossing on planks?


No, edges are good, those boards are frozen in the ice tho.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I think that big blow has this place messed up. Nobody getting any.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Steelhauler said:


> How is the edge ice? Still crossing on planks?


Plenty of ice, no fish.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

With that 4 ft drop I wounder if there was a fish kill? Lack of oxygen will not know until the ice is gone!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’m gonna head back home to mentor and fish the lagoons for some steel. I checked the ice there yesterday and it looked good.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> With that 4 ft drop I wounder if there was a fish kill? Lack of oxygen will not know until the ice is gone!


Brad I don't think there was a fish kill. I think the fish got sucked out in to the main lake with the water. They just haven't made their way back into the harbor yet.


----------



## Tailgrabber (Jan 22, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m gonna head back home to mentor and fish the lagoons for some steel. I checked the ice there yesterday and it looked good.


How was the ice at lagoons today, if it was fishable any luck?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Tailgrabber said:


> How was the ice at lagoons today, if it was fishable any luck?


If you want to weed thru dink gills to get some eaters it’s the place to keep you busy. It’s fun for a quick fix. Sat many a days with Bryan catching some good ones. No steelhead tho yet. As far as ice goes, I may go look next week. Bet it’s ok to fish in select areas. I probably wouldn’t go out walking around all over tho. There’s decent current at times. I’m totally into pike now so I’m wanting the ice to go away now so I can get my boat in there.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Heading up Friday and Saturday if all goes as planned. First trip of the year for me.


----------



## fattire (Apr 8, 2015)

4 guys 5 hours several moves not even a bite possibly the worst day I have ever had.


----------



## Tailgrabber (Jan 22, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> If you want to weed thru dink gills to get some eaters it’s the place to keep you busy. It’s fun for a quick fix. Sat many a days with Bryan catching some good ones. No steelhead tho yet. As far as ice goes, I may go look next week. Bet it’s ok to fish in select areas. I probably wouldn’t go out walking around all over tho. There’s decent current at times. I’m totally into pike now so I’m wanting the ice to go away now so I can get my boat in there.


Thanks for the reply and info.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

So this thread went from East Harbor to Mentor Lagoons. It's a little confusing.



fattire said:


> 4 guys 5 hours several moves not even a bite possibly the worst day I have ever had.


Fattire,

Were you at East Harbor or the Lagoons?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

East harbor the new dead sea


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone fishing East Harbor today? If so has the fishing improved from the last few days? I have a 2 1/2 hour drive to get there and considering fishing it tomorrow.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I was there this morning did not fish just looking arnd and there was no one on the ice ????


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

thebige22 said:


> Anyone fishing East Harbor today? If so has the fishing improved from the last few days? I have a 2 1/2 hour drive to get there and considering fishing it tomorrow.


It was very slow! Lots of 3 in. perch.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update. That saved me a lot of time and gas


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

thebige22 said:


> Thanks for the update. That saved me a lot of time and gas


Went back today. Still very slow.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got back from EH. Sure was a lot better than last weekend. Person in front of me was catching fish non stop. Ice was still in very good shape, but probably will be my last time with the forecast. Too bad, as really will miss the ice fishing!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I heard it got real "exciting" at EH later in the day yesterday, strawhat "races", a woman swimming between ice flows!, ice breaking up, etc. I got this "briefly" second hand so if anyone was there, pls make any needed "corrections"! Sounded crazy.

Nevermind, just heard the story again. This took place off C-ba!


----------

